# Senior officer, NCIS agent are among those arrested in Navy bribery scandal



## Chopstick (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow.  I remember reading the story of Misiewicz returning to Cambodia.  This is just crazy. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...a1e9b6-3753-11e3-bda2-e637e3241dc8_story.html



> The U.S. Navy is being rocked by a bribery scandal that federal investigators say has reached high into the officer corps and exposed a massive overbilling scheme run by an Asian defense contractor that provided prostitutes and other kickbacks.
> 
> Among those arrested on corruption charges are a senior agent for the Naval Criminal Investigative Service and a Navy commander who escaped Cambodia’s “killing fields” as a child only to make a triumphant return to the country decades later as the skipper of a U.S. destroyer. The investigation has also ensnared a Navy captain who was relieved of his ship’s command this month in Japan.





> The unfolding investigation is shaping up as the biggest fraud case in years for the Navy. Federal prosecutors allege that Glenn Defense Marine, which has serviced and supplied Navy ships and submarines at ports around the Pacific for a quarter-century, routinely overbilled for everything from tugboats to fuel to sewage disposal.
> 
> Investigators are still assessing the scope of the alleged fraud, but federal court records filed in San Diego cite a handful of episodes that alone exceeded $10 million. Since 2011, Glenn Defense Marine has been awarded Navy contracts worth more than $200 million. The company also services ships from several navies in Asia.


----------



## CDG (Oct 20, 2013)

I bet Gibbs had a hand in this.  And maybe Ziva.  She was probably an undercover hooker.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 20, 2013)

That's shitty! IMHO people who commit fraud/bribery of this caliber deserve severe punishment!



CDG said:


> I bet Gibbs had a hand in this.  And maybe Ziva.  She was probably an undercover hooker.



I hope it's an upcoming episode


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 20, 2013)

Zach M said:


> I hope it's an upcoming episode


Ziva is hanging out in Israel.  She wont be back!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 20, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Ziva is hanging out in Israel.  She wont be back!


 
Actually, Ziva is locked in my basement awaiting my return...Sorry.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (Oct 20, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Actually, Ziva is locked in my basement awaiting my return...Sorry.
> 
> F.M.



I can be there in like 2 hours.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 20, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Actually, Ziva is locked in my basement awaiting my return...Sorry.
> 
> F.M.



 lol


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Actually, Ziva is locked in my basement awaiting my return...Sorry.
> 
> F.M.


She'd rip your nuts off and make you eat them.

Back on track.. They should get a permanent bar from Federal Contracts, and everyone else needs to go to jail (except the Cambodian guy, he should get a one-way ricket back to his home of birth:blkeye:.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> She'd rip your nuts off and make you eat them.
> 
> Back on track.. They should get a permanent bar from Federal Contracts, and everyone else needs to go to jail (except the Cambodian guy, he should get a one-way ricket back to his home of birth:blkeye:.


 
Back to Ziva. And? The issue is sir?

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 21, 2013)

I read "NCIS" and "scandal" in the title and I clicked hoping to find a photo of sexy Ziva ...

Oh well, might as well do it myself.


----------

